# BALI VS PHUKET



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*BALI ISLAND*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=701378

*PHUKET, THAILAND*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=155756

which one is the best? give me the reasons please??


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Top 10 Islands 2006 *
http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2006/results.cfm?cat=islands

*Top 10 Islands 2007*
http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2007/results.cfm?cat=islands

*Top 10 Islands 2008*
http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2008/results.cfm?cat=islands


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

^^All right! I gonna be the first one who really want to say *"I don't like this thread"*...my friend member that *Every countries had their own beautiful way*...I living here in phuket...and really want to go to Bali....Maybe in the near future....I believe,manyone think like me...

Best Regard


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ok i change the topic not *WHIC ONE THE BEST* but what is the best "part' from the both, The best part from Bali and The best part from Phuket...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*World's Best Hotel in Bali and Phuket*

*Four Seasons Resort Bali at Jimbaran Bay, Bali, Indonesia * 





*Four Seasons Resort Bali at Sayan, Bali, Indonesia * 





*Ritz-Carlton Bali Resort and Spa, Bali, Indonesia* 





*Amanpuri, Phuket, Thailand* 







*Banyan Tree, Phuket, Thailand*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

phuket looks better imo.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

But Bali is more like a hidden Charm , Phuket looks better due to it's popularity , it attracts more tourists , makes more money ,more money means more renovations more taking care of than Bali lately I must say !


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been to both, they are both magnificent.

Two of the loveliest places on earth.


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Phuket for me....easily.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Bali gets you addicted to it...its not about pretty beaches like the usual beach Islands in SEA.. its about Cultures that you can't find anywhere else :yes:


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Mickeebee said:


> Phuket for me....easily.


Bali for me...... easily too


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

this thread can turn ugly...


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Hahaha, I think even this thread better to be closed


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Bali is very beautiful. This constant begging is just very annoying. Its almost impossible to just walk the street without getting something offered. And they don't go away if you say no. They just seem to get angry at you.


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

Phuket for me...


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

judging from the pictures of both, Phuket looks more convenient, and the beaches look more attractive.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Only been to Phuket, with Thai forumer *Bentown* being my guide , - really really impressed with Phuket and its massive tourism product. Next time if anybody wanna visit Phuket, send PM to Bentown - he will take u for a perfect trip. 

Don't know about Bali, but am more interested on "lesser-known" Indonesian islands like Pulau Nias, Pulau Flores, etc.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Phuket of course


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

i dont liek either but im going with phuket on tihs one


----------



## Joe Philip (Nov 6, 2008)

K14N said:


> Bali for me...... easily too


I vote 4 Bali the paradise Island...2 be easy:nocrook:


----------

